# Norfolk Southern Steam excursions



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Debating going to rail fan Southern 630 on some of her excursions. Thinking about either the Atlanta run in two weekends or the NC a couple weekends after that. Are any of you familiar with those areas? Are they nice areas of town? Scenic? Are there good rail fan spots? Also, any suggestions on where to stay if I go to Atlanta (I have family in NC that I could stay with if I went there)? here's a link to the schedule, route (including mileposts)

http://www.easternrailroadnews.com/...mer-trips/


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

The link just takes me to the home page. I'm guessing you have to be a subsciber. 
Ralph


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph. I had no problems looking at the site. Later RJD


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Working for me now too. Earlier it was redirecting me to the home page. 
The excursions are very short. And the route will be very crowded with photographers. Probably the best chance to get some good pictures is when they move. 
Salisbury is a nice little town. Plenty of access at the station for photo shoots. 
Thanks for posting the information. 
Ralph


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Seems things have changed over time. 
The last time I heard about steam on the NS was back in the 90s and after the wreck of an employee excusion with N&W 611 or 612(?) The NS said "No more steam power on our rails". My friend Rick said NS stood for "No Steam" Good to hear that's changed now







Perhaps one day I'll see a steam excursion roll thru downtown Possum Snout









Rocky


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm with Rocky. I used to volunteer on the NS excursions that ran out of Washington DC in the early 90s. Good times, and some great pics of both 611 and 1218 along the way. It was an absolute shame when they pulled the plug. Good to see them coming back. I'm up for chasing steam around Horseshoe Curve again! 

Later, 

K


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); you guys may find the post here interesting - 

NKP 765 should be navigating the horsehoe curve sometime late this summer: 

http://steamcentral.com/2012/05/14/ns-30th-anniversary-updates-rumors/ 

The current CEO at NS is apparently a big rail fan and loves steamers so this is his baby. Even though I was really young (maybe 4-7 years old), I got the chance to ride 611 back in the late 80s/early 90s when it did a run from Jacksonville to Valdosta. That had been my favorite steam engine growing up and when my parents saw that it was gonna do that run they hauled us all up to Jacksonville to go for the ride. Still probably my best memory from childhood (along with when my parents surprised me with a LGB 2018D Mogul when it was a locomotive I never thought I'd have). Hoping that at some point in the next couple years they add her to the roster. Still probably my favorite single locomotive. Definitely the best sounding whistle ever. Debating between going to chase 630 or heading up to see all the NS heritage units when they're on display in Spencer, NC over July 4. Since I do wanna try to go catch 765 at the horseshoe, I really should only be doing one other out of state rail fan trip this summer.

Unfortunately, the NS's 21st Century Steam website doesn't mention the 765 or these excursions for the 630, I guess since they're for employees only.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By TJH on 22 May 2012 09:46 PM 
I guess since they're for employees only. 

I somehow doubt that! NS rarely does anything for the employees, and then only a token for a handful of carefully selected hindquarter-kissers or shining examples of diversity. The vast majority of us receive no real appreciation, rewards, or even the pay stipulated in our contracts. So somehow I can't really see NS running an excursion for employees.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenneth & All; 

The official word we got at our most recent Roanoke Chapter NRHS meeting was indeed Employees Only. They are starting slow. Perhaps things will open up somewhat next year. All of us can hope. 

The Chapter's own excursions in November will be with Amtrak equipment plus a few leased heritage cars. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

so was anyone familiar with those areas of Atlanta or NC and know if and where good railfanning opportunities would be?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

There's not a lot between Salisbury and Barber Jct., and very few places for really good railfanning. The only two that come to mind are the wye in Salisbury, where every railfan for 50 miles seems to prefer to hang out, and a park near Jake Alexander Blvd. where there's a pre-Civil War stone bridge which would make a good photo location. 

Of course, I cannot offer any help on the Atlanta locations.


----------

